# Skiff Manufacturer Rank



## mtoddsolomon

So other than George and his nonsense, there hasn't been a lot to get the blood boiling on this site lately so I wanted to start a thread that always does it. We have had a lot of new members join since the last thread so it'll be nice to see some new opinions.

Top Tier- the High End builders- usually custom builders or high end production builders- excellent fit and finish
East Cape
Hells Bay
Maverick
Cayo
Bevertail

Middle Tier- production builders- good quality fit and finish but not up to par with Tier 1 builders
Hewes
Yellowfin
Sterling
Ankona/Salt Marsh
Skull Island Skiffs
Dragonfly
Action Craft
Dolphin
Fly Boatworks

Bottom Tier- entry level skiffs- base level fit and finish
Mitzi Skiffs
Skimmer
Spyder
Most large production boat companies (Sea Fox, Scout, etc)
Chittum Skiffs- Due to general Douchbaggery


----------



## makin moves

Why not just update the old thread?


----------



## not2shabby

Spear?


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Well...we've all been waiting on a nuclear apocalypse....here it is.


----------



## topnative2

Egret.


----------



## j102

I know very little about skiffs, microskiffs. 
I’ll be looking to buy one in the near future (hopefully).
Just one question. Is this the general consensus? Who made this list?


----------



## EdK13

j102 said:


> I know very little about skiffs, microskiffs.
> I’ll be looking to buy one in the near future (hopefully).
> Just one question. Is this the general consensus? Who made this list?


A wise man made that list. And..Consensus is greatly overrated.


----------



## j102

EdK13 said:


> A wise man made that list. And..Consensus is greatly overrated.


Got it. Everyone has their opinion on the best boats, just making sure.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I didn’t bring back the old thread because I was bored and those don’t get the traction as a new thread does.

@j102 i made the list and the whole point was this list is it’s just my opinion but I’m trying to get folks fired up and bring some spirited arguments back to this forum.


----------



## GG34

Price should be a variable in the whole debate. Where is the point of diminishing returns? Is 25k more for fit and finish worth it when two skiffs can access the same skinny water? Just a thought.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

I'd rather puke.


----------



## Net 30

1. 1970 Sears Gamefisher with Eska 4hp
2. 1976 Bayliner Capri with 85hp Force outboard
3. 1981 Bass Tracker 16 Pro with 10hp Johnson Seahorse


----------



## Dawhoo

Looks like I got quite the deal. My Mitzi 17 is in the same class as the Chittum. Hoping it will help with resale value.


----------



## coconutgroves

Chevy! Wait, no Ford!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

#1
You didn't mention gheenoe or custom gheenoe

# 2 you should bump hewes up a notch. 

#3. Isn't it all relative ?

#4. Great ice breaker.


----------



## el9surf

GG34 said:


> Price should be a variable in the whole debate. Where is the point of diminishing returns? Is 25k more for fit and finish worth it when two skiffs can access the same skinny water? Just a thought.


You might figure resale into your equation before you write a high end skiff of in the category of diminishing returns. A jon boat will probably float in the same or less water than anything on this list.


----------



## George Sawley

mtoddsolomon said:


> So other than George and his nonsense, there hasn't been a lot to get the blood boiling on this site lately so I wanted to start a thread that always does it. We have had a lot of new members join since the last thread so it'll be nice to see some new opinions.
> 
> Top Tier- the High End builders- usually custom builders or high end production builders- excellent fit and finish
> East Cape
> Hells Bay
> Maverick
> Cayo
> Bevertail
> 
> Middle Tier- production builders- good quality fit and finish but not up to par with Tier 1 builders
> Hewes
> Yellowfin
> Sterling
> Ankona/Salt Marsh
> Skull Island Skiffs
> Dragonfly
> Action Craft
> Dolphin
> Fly Boatworks
> 
> Bottom Tier- entry level skiffs- base level fit and finish
> Mitzi Skiffs
> Skimmer
> Spyder
> Most large production boat companies (Sea Fox, Scout, etc)
> Chittum Skiffs- Due to general Douchbaggery


I will just leave this here....
Hi folks! This is Hal Chittum and I thought I would mention a few items that we have had questions about. 
We have heard a few comments about what some people think is the overly aggressive marketing of our boats. If we have offended anyone, we apologize for that but we will never apologize for doing accurate comparisons with other competing boats. A boat purchaser is paying a lot of money on whatever brand of boat they purchase and they deserve good, accurate information before they make that decision. I will state with great confidence that many, no that is not correct, most of the flats boat manufacturers either don’t have good information on their boats or they are simply making up the numbers. If anyone does not believe that, we will volunteer to go on the water with your boat, our boat, a measuring stick, a push pole and a speedometer to help sort it out. I would also like to point out that any manufacturer that designs a flats skiff and builds a mold from that design without a long testing period will not have a well designed boat. When I owned Hells Bay Boatworks, we never built a boat from the first design that was a good boat. Almost all of the boats needed extensive modifications before they were ready to build and sell. It takes a long time to fine tune any design to make it a good working skiff especially now when skiff designs need to be better than the boats from the past. Those aren’t your daddy’s fish anymore! That is very true of the boats we are building now. We wanted to have a better design than anything on the water and that took years of work and being willing to throw away expensive molds with boats that were not the best we could do.
There is another quality concerning a shallow water poling skiff that makes it one of the most demanding designs in the boating world. If you want to design a very good, large center console, it is not particularly difficult. There are many good ones out there and the design parameters are pretty similar. Virtually any naval architect can draw a good deep vee design. If you ask a naval architect to design a serious flats boat that works, that is an entirely different story. Most of them will probably take a pass when they learn what is needed in that design. That is a very important point because most naval architects do not know what is needed in a flats boat design that is used by serious fishermen. The same thing is true about almost all flats boat manufacturers. They do not know what is needed to make a flats boat perform in all of the many scenarios that will happen. We believe that if you do not have many years on the water and thousands of days poling some of the best fly fishermen on all types of fish, you do not know what is needed because you have not seen the situations. We have done that. A manufacturer also needs to understand the best manufacturing processes and materials. That is not an easy or fast adventure. We do all of the above and we do it better than it has ever been done before. If that sounds arrogant we will live with that but our clients deserve the best information possible. When a skiff has a superior design and weighs one half to one third of competing boats, we think our clients need to know that. If you would like to see a dramatic difference in a skiff you are welcome to come visit our facility and we will put the boats in the water and let you try them. We make frequent trips to Texas and up the east coast so we can also meet you on your home waters. We are building boats for many of the best guides and anglers that ever picked up a push pole and a fly rod. We would love to hear from you and talk boats and fishing.


----------



## jmrodandgun

#patentedsprayrails for life


----------



## Guest

Tier 1
- Drake 
- Hell's Bay 
- Chittum 
- Maverick 
- Islamorda Boatworks (Tom Gordon)

Tier 2
- East Cape
- Beavertail 
- Hewes
- Egret
- Action Craft
- Cayo
- DragonFly
- Yellowfin

Tier 3 
- Ankona
- Salt Marsh
- Harry Spear
- Ranger 
- Sterling
- Gheenoe
- Bossman
- Skull Island

Tier 4
- Skimmer
- Mitzi
- Spyder
- Sundance
- Back Country


----------



## Godzuki86

*IBTL!*


----------



## Godzuki86

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> #1
> You didn't mention gheenoe or custom gheenoe
> 
> # 2 *you should bump hewes up a notch. *
> 
> #3. Isn't it all relative ?
> 
> #4. Great ice breaker.


I am kinda curious on why Maverick makes tier 1 on fit and finish but Hewes doesn't? I mean Hewes is Maverick and Maverick is Hewes ::Ace Ventura voice::


----------



## Cam

I like this last list better but no way is Maverick a T1 builder. It certainly isn't better than Egret, East Cape, Beavertail, etc.

Some not on the list off the top of my head Bonefish, Bay Craft, NewWater, Bluewater.


----------



## j102

I am noticing that this list can change depending on who makes it. Particularly for what is considered a tier 1 boat.


----------



## jonterr

George Sawley said:


> I will just leave this here....
> Hi folks! This is Hal Chittum and I thought I would mention a few items that we have had questions about.
> We have heard a few comments about what some people think is the overly aggressive marketing of our boats. If we have offended anyone, we apologize for that but we will never apologize for doing accurate comparisons with other competing boats. A boat purchaser is paying a lot of money on whatever brand of boat they purchase and they deserve good, accurate information before they make that decision. I will state with great confidence that many, no that is not correct, most of the flats boat manufacturers either don’t have good information on their boats or they are simply making up the numbers. If anyone does not believe that, we will volunteer to go on the water with your boat, our boat, a measuring stick, a push pole and a speedometer to help sort it out. I would also like to point out that any manufacturer that designs a flats skiff and builds a mold from that design without a long testing period will not have a well designed boat. When I owned Hells Bay Boatworks, we never built a boat from the first design that was a good boat. Almost all of the boats needed extensive modifications before they were ready to build and sell. It takes a long time to fine tune any design to make it a good working skiff especially now when skiff designs need to be better than the boats from the past. Those aren’t your daddy’s fish anymore! That is very true of the boats we are building now. We wanted to have a better design than anything on the water and that took years of work and being willing to throw away expensive molds with boats that were not the best we could do.
> There is another quality concerning a shallow water poling skiff that makes it one of the most demanding designs in the boating world. If you want to design a very good, large center console, it is not particularly difficult. There are many good ones out there and the design parameters are pretty similar. Virtually any naval architect can draw a good deep vee design. If you ask a naval architect to design a serious flats boat that works, that is an entirely different story. Most of them will probably take a pass when they learn what is needed in that design. That is a very important point because most naval architects do not know what is needed in a flats boat design that is used by serious fishermen. The same thing is true about almost all flats boat manufacturers. They do not know what is needed to make a flats boat perform in all of the many scenarios that will happen. We believe that if you do not have many years on the water and thousands of days poling some of the best fly fishermen on all types of fish, you do not know what is needed because you have not seen the situations. We have done that. A manufacturer also needs to understand the best manufacturing processes and materials. That is not an easy or fast adventure. We do all of the above and we do it better than it has ever been done before. If that sounds arrogant we will live with that but our clients deserve the best information possible. When a skiff has a superior design and weighs one half to one third of competing boats, we think our clients need to know that. If you would like to see a dramatic difference in a skiff you are welcome to come visit our facility and we will put the boats in the water and let you try them. We make frequent trips to Texas and up the east coast so we can also meet you on your home waters. We are building boats for many of the best guides and anglers that ever picked up a push pole and a fly rod. We would love to hear from you and talk boats and fishing.


So
Nobody gonna respond to this???


----------



## Dawhoo

I like these Chittum guys. A little personality up in here never hurt anyone.

Quite a good state the skiff industry is currently in (regarding quality), if Mitzi trully is the lowest tier.... that says alot for what the standard these days.


----------



## Dawhoo

A great rule of thumb is to never get personal about a man's family, religion, politics, or dog... all else has always been fair game in the unwritten man rules. Apparently now a man's favorite skiff manufacture is now off limits. 

Here is a comparison.... look at all those Chevy commercials bashing the F150 for being aluminum and naming Ford by name and directly comparing. For those non-business people, this is called comparative marketing. Chittum only wrong doing was that they forgot to consult the psychologist first.


----------



## eightwt

We have a 64 13 whaler that will be working on, hope that qualifies as a skiff. My question is how many on this board actually have owned, poled, fished, on all the aforementioned skiffs? Would seem to me that unless you have, that perceptions and reputation would rule the day. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## George Sawley

Dawhoo said:


> A great rule of thumb is to never get personal about a man's family, religion, politics, or dog... all else has always been fair game in the unwritten man rules. Apparently now a man's favorite skiff manufacture is now off limits.
> 
> Here is a comparison.... look at all those Chevy commercials bashing the F150 for being aluminum and naming Ford by name and directly comparing. For those non-business people, this is called comparative marketing. Chittum only wrong doing was that they forgot to consult the psychologist first.



Any recommendations on a good psychologist?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

It’s not the arrow, it’s the Indian...


----------



## Dawhoo

George Sawley said:


> Any recommendations on a good psychologist?


I am any should be trained to help you navigate the depths of skiff owner's feelings that even a Maverick could float in.


----------



## csnaspuck

Maybe we should put them all in a open water race around Florida to prove who is best?
.
.
.
.
.
.trooooolllllinnnnng


----------



## Cronced

I don't think I could be talked into getting rid of my jon boat for any of these skiffs.


----------



## Megalops

j102 said:


> I am noticing that this list can change depending on who makes it. Particularly for what is considered a tier 1 boat.


Saaaay, I noticed that too.


----------



## EdK13

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s not the arrow, it’s the Indian...


 You remember that-


----------



## CurtisWright

Top tier boats.

1. Your dads boat.
2. Your best friend's boat.
3. Your other friend's boat.

Mid grade
1. The boat you own and have to maintain.
2. The boat you financed and have to maintain.
3. The guide's boat.

Lower tier
1. The boat you financed and cant use because you are working so hard to pay the note.
2. The boat you owned but had to sell for quick cash.
3. The boat you financed and had to sell for less than you owe because you need to get out from under the note.


----------



## EdK13

j102 said:


> I am noticing that this list can change depending on who makes it. Particularly for what is considered a tier 1 boat.


You have learned all you need to know about the skiff caste system..


----------



## 321nole

CurtisWright said:


> Top tier boats.
> 
> 1. Your dads boat.
> 2. Your best friend's boat.
> 3. Your other friend's boat.
> 
> Mid grade
> 1. The boat you own and have to maintain.
> 2. The boat you financed and have to maintain.
> 3. The guide's boat.
> 
> Lower tier
> 1. The boat you financed and cant use because you are working so hard to pay the note.
> 2. The boat you owned but had to sell for quick cash.
> 3. The boat you financed and had to sell for less than you owe because you need to get out from under the note.


+1 vote for post of the year


----------



## Rick hambric

just curious, whats up with the pics @chrismorejohn posted on facebook about a certain brand of skiff with a wavy deck and leaking fuel tanks? fuel tanks I can understand if its not ceramic coated or plastic, but the wrinkled deck... what would cause that?


----------



## KurtActual

You failed to weigh social media presence into the overall score! 
While I am day dreaming at work and school, I need pics to drool over. Haha!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Tier 1:
1. Hurricane deck boats
2. Mako (only the good ones built in Missouri; not the hand made Miami crap)
3. Sundance

God Tier:
1. Pathfinder 17T- My hull slaps harder than Ike Turner, and my stringers are looser than Courtney Love.


----------



## Alex Fernandez

So this guy walks into a bar and asks where he could find the best flats boat....


----------



## George Sawley

Rick hambric said:


> just curious, whats up with the pics @chrismorejohn posted on facebook about a certain brand of skiff with a wavy deck and leaking fuel tanks? fuel tanks I can understand if its not ceramic coated or plastic, but the wrinkled deck... what would cause that?



The deck is a Chittum Performance, I don't know what hull number, that was the first time I had seen that in any of our boats. Still wondering why we never heard from the owner. From the photo I am guessing the core was installed backwards. Epoxy does not want to flow as well as other resins and to help the process the core has cut groves or scoring as we call it. Once the scoring is filled with extra resin it cures at a different rate then the laminate. Over time as a part goes threw the final cure there is shrinkage. If I was aware of it we would have sanded the deck down and resprayed it and all would be well.


----------



## yobata

Rick hambric said:


> just curious, whats up with the pics @chrismorejohn posted on facebook about a certain brand of skiff with a wavy deck and leaking fuel tanks? fuel tanks I can understand if its not ceramic coated or plastic, but the wrinkled deck... what would cause that?


Can you post a photo? I'm not on "the Face"


----------



## EdK13

George Sawley said:


> Any recommendations on a good psychologist?


Dr. Jordan B Peterson, Toronto CA


----------



## bowersmw

Egret really dropped from T1 when Jim was building them to T3 with the new clown.







Here's fit and finish of rod locker in friend's Egret. Over trimmed and just left it.


----------



## EdK13

csnaspuck said:


> Maybe we should put them all in a open water race around Florida to prove who is best?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .trooooolllllinnnnng


 Ha! Master Troll, Expert Level


----------



## Whiskey Angler

George Sawley said:


> Any recommendations on a good psychologist?


Call my mother, she'll work you over pretty good!


----------



## George Sawley

George Sawley said:


> The deck is a Chittum Performance, I don't know what hull number, that was the first time I had seen that in any of our boats. Still wondering why we never heard from the owner. From the photo I am guessing the core was installed backwards. Epoxy does not want to flow as well as other resins and to help the process the core has cut groves or scoring as we call it. Once the scoring is filled with extra resin it cures at a different rate then the laminate. Over time as a part goes threw the final cure there is shrinkage. If I was aware of it we would have sanded the deck down and resprayed it and all would be well.



We got the word on what happened here on that deck in question, the real story, the first owner died, he bought 2 boats from us over a two year period. The person that bought the house from the estate ended up with the two skiffs. Both these boats had ATL tanks. Unfortunately the ATL fuel bladders are not impervious to ethanal and the tanks were eaten up at the seams over time. The boat with the effected deck had fuel in it for a undetermined amount of time possibly over a year. If a boat sits with fuel like that thats what you get, we can't be responsible for that and Chris making it out to look like it was a manufactures defect is far reaching. In his own photos and words the boat is full of fuel. That fuel will eat the core and glass up over time. I would say that this boat is possibly compromised. So did you guys fix it properly I would love to analyze the laminate and core.


----------



## Backcountry 16

I feel fortunate to have 2 boats on the second tier of manufacturers maybe I should sell both and move up a tier, nah Florida needs my registration money.


----------



## CodyW

George Sawley said:


> We got the word on what happened here on that deck in question, the real story, the first owner died, he bought 2 boats from us over a two year period. The person that bought the house from the estate ended up with the two skiffs. Both these boats had ATL tanks. Unfortunately the ATL fuel bladders are not impervious to ethanal and the tanks were eaten up at the seams over time. The boat with the effected deck had fuel in it for a undetermined amount of time possibly over a year. If a boat sits with fuel like that thats what you get, we can't be responsible for that and Chris making it out to look like it was a manufactures defect is far reaching. In his own photos and words the boat is full of fuel. That fuel will eat the core and glass up over time. I would say that this boat is possibly compromised. So did you guys fix it properly I would love to analyze the laminate and core.


Why did it have ATL tanks? Seems like an odd choice for a flats boat.


----------



## coconutgroves

CurtisWright said:


> Top tier boats.
> 
> 1. Your dads boat.
> 2. Your best friend's boat.
> 3. Your other friend's boat.
> 
> Mid grade
> 1. The boat you own and have to maintain.
> 2. The boat you financed and have to maintain.
> 3. The guide's boat.
> 
> Lower tier
> 1. The boat you financed and cant use because you are working so hard to pay the note.
> 2. The boat you owned but had to sell for quick cash.
> 3. The boat you financed and had to sell for less than you owe because you need to get out from under the note.





321nole said:


> +1 vote for post of the year


+1 definitely a worthy post that had me rolling

Man, these threads are always entertaining. Now where's ECC when you need them to really turn this up a notch?!


----------



## Rob




----------



## George Sawley

CodyW said:


> Why did it have ATL tanks? Seems like an odd choice for a flats boat.


They were light and supposedly durable. We were also told that they would compress and be removable threw a small area so the deck would not have to be cut if a problem did arise. Ethanal was there down fall and we went to the harder plastic. These tanks did not fail but the fumes permeated threw them. So full circle went back to aluminum.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Some boat builders we all no who on here are unreal with their arrogance, you build boats not cure cancer get over yourself.


----------



## jhreels

I realize Scout boats are not true flats boats, but I don't think their fit n finish is really comparable to a skimmer skiff??


----------



## Megalops

jhreels said:


> I realize Scout boats are not true flats boats, but I don't think their fit n finish is really comparable to a skimmer skiff??


Have you seen the Scout 420 LXF with quad yammies? Schwing.


----------



## jhreels

I have determined that upon google searching Scout 420 LXF and Skimmer Skiff, I find more babes in the pictures of the Scout. 

Case closed. Scout moves up one rank


----------



## Chris Morejohn

I really don't like doing this but I feel compelled to educate. The skiffs deck in question wavy is caused by post curing. the resin ratio was not right and it cured too quick. It can be caused later to different degrees by the suns heat. It happens here and there. It's a boatbuilders nightmare.
This is one of two decks I have seen from this shop like this. The fuel tank is intact because the deck has not been repainted and refaired. The skiff being shown does not have a rubber tank.Look at the picture of the deck with the cut out. That's another skiff from this shop who's tank was removed. When doing this you have to completely repaint the entire deck at a cost of $5,000.00 or so.
Fuel does not cause this to happen to fiber glass and epoxy. The side decks and the whole skiff have it.
When building ultimate boats fuel tanks you use epoxy resin. I have built over 40 all fiberglass tanks spanning 34 years and all are intact.
The owner of this skiff said the builder explained the decks condition was caused by " barometric pressure ".


----------



## slewis

That's the "washboard package".. is extra..


----------



## SomaliPirate

UnitedFly said:


> That's the "washboard package".. is extra..


It does look kinda cool to be honest...


----------



## makin moves

UnitedFly said:


> That's the "washboard package".. is extra..


Patent pending!


----------



## CodyW

What is going on here? I know this thread was about skiff rank, but it seems like I'm reading 2 different stories about what happened to the deck. It could be me, I need to stop sprayed chemicals in these windy days.


----------



## tbnolefan

This is the best thread on the internet. 100%


----------



## yobata

What is this, some sort of a witch...pursuit?!


----------



## Pierson

yobata said:


> What is this, some sort of a witch...pursuit?!


I got the Jack, you got the....other stuff?


----------



## jhreels




----------



## Smackdaddy53

CodyW said:


> What is going on here? I know this thread was about skiff rank, but it seems like I'm reading 2 different stories about what happened to the deck. It could be me, I need to stop sprayed chemicals in these windy days.


THE BOAT WAS MADE INSIDE OUT AND ALSO SOAKED IN GASOLINE FOR POSSIBLY TWO YEARS...got it?


----------



## yobata

Smackdaddy53 said:


> THE BOAT WAS MADE INSIDE OUT AND ALSO SOAKED IN GASOLINE FOR POSSIBLY TWO YEARS...got it?


that happened to my socks once


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Apparently this guy got his hands on some G-13 classified evaporation resistant gasoline...the third story is the correct one: The deck was made inside out so the foam core was dissolved by the evaporation resistant E-85 and created napalm that eventually crystallized and warped the grooves in the inside out deck...that’s my story and I’m sticking to it!


----------



## CodyW

Smackdaddy53 said:


> THE BOAT WAS MADE INSIDE OUT AND ALSO SOAKED IN GASOLINE FOR POSSIBLY TWO YEARS...got it?


----------



## CodyW

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Apparently this guy got his hands on some G-13 classified evaporation resistant gasoline...the third story is the correct one: The deck was made inside out so the foam core was dissolved by the evaporation resistant E-85 and created napalm that eventually crystallized and warped the grooves in the inside out deck...that’s my story and I’m sticking to it!


To much science.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I think they tried to save weight and be cutting edge and just eliminated a gas tank altogether so when a guy picks up the bow while standing on the dock all the gas rushes to the back and makes the front light enough to pick up out of the water with one hand. That makes the most sense. Gotta have that ethanol resistant bilge pump in case you get some bad gas and need to get it out. 
Ok I’m done hijacking...


----------



## Boneheaded

i can say that when a PU or Epoxy surfboard is left in the sun or and attic temperatures for a period of time.. the the fiberglass deck of boards will sink in leaving the stringers high above what was once a level surface. no excuses on such a "well planned" out 50k boat.


----------



## EdK13

Chris Morejohn: barometric pressure is my go to for bad days, good to know it splains other stuff, Ha!



Smackdaddy53 said:


> I think they tried to save weight and be cutting edge and just eliminated a gas tank altogether so when a guy picks up the bow while standing on the dock all the gas rushes to the back and makes the front light enough to pick up out of the water with one hand. That makes the most sense. Gotta have that ethanol resistant bilge pump in case you get some bad gas and need to get it out.
> Ok I’m done hijacking...


Epic Savagery right there pal. So savage.. welcome home!


----------



## anytide

this is why i wade........


----------



## CodyW

anytide said:


> this is why i wade........


Don't tell me you wear your waders inside out for weight advantage.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

anytide said:


> this is why i wade........


Wading in this deep BS right now!


----------



## jhreels

anytide said:


> this is why i wade........


wading in gasoline will cause ripples in waders too. Your not immune!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jhreels said:


> wading in gasoline will cause ripples in waders too. Your not immune!


I wonder if Simms warranty covers waders that look like an elephant’s sack after using them for an E-85 fuel bladder?


----------



## anytide

dont hate..........


----------



## CodyW

anytide said:


> dont hate..........
> View attachment 17918


Those look like they will withstand any barometric pressure.


----------



## EdK13

Smackdaddy Tribute


----------



## anytide

there tight .. but i make em work for me.


----------



## anytide

EdK13 said:


> Smackdaddy Tribute


the last guy seen with the lighter...


----------



## LowHydrogen

Haven't been on in a few days, man you guys have been busy. LMAO

Made a lil something just for threads like this.... feel free to use as you see fit. lol


----------



## SomaliPirate

Maybe lying christstate church KKK Nazis along with the pope sabotaged the deck.


----------



## el9surf

I skip the site for a couple days and come back to the most epic thread ever.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

SomaliPirate said:


> Maybe lying christstate church KKK Nazis along with the pope sabotaged the deck.


trailblazerEXT thought the same thing!


----------



## el9surf

You guys have this all wrong. Those ripples are the upgraded built in fly line tamers.


----------



## CodyW

el9surf said:


> I skip the site for a couple days and come back to the most epic thread ever.


It's gotten to the point if you make a thread or mention chittum skiffs or the name George, you're in for at least a 5 page thread.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Smackdaddy53 said:


> trailblazerEXT thought the same thing!


Exactly. We need his input on this!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

el9surf said:


> You guys have this all wrong. Those ripples are the upgraded built in fly line tamers.


They make the boat 3-4mph faster because they break the surface tension of the wind passing over the bow. 
I can’t make fun because my Maverick deck looks like an upside down egg carton...it’s grippy though!


----------



## CodyW

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They make the boat 3-4mph faster because they break the surface tension of the wind passing over the bow.
> I can’t make fun because my Maverick deck looks like an upside down egg carton...it’s grippy though!


I can see George putting his boats in a wind tunnel to show off the advantage it gives. Chittum skiffs, down force in the right spots faster than any boat, full boat gas tank for that efficient weight distribution.


----------



## kylet

My experience with East Cape was basically texts/talks with Kevin. Top notch guy and top notch service. I don't own an East Cape mainly because they are selling so many and I didn't want to wait. I waited 10 weeks for my boat and it seemed like an eternity. Nothing earth shattering here but just figured I'd share my experience for anyone who is looking at purchasing a skiff.


----------



## EdK13




----------



## jhreels

Bring it EdK13....


----------



## KurtActual

Threw, through. There is a difference.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

KurtActual said:


> Threw, through. There is a difference.


----------



## not2shabby

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They make the boat 3-4mph faster because they break the surface tension of the wind passing over the bow.
> I can’t make fun because my Maverick deck looks like an upside down egg carton...it’s grippy though!


Like dimples on a golf ball!


----------



## makin moves

not2shabby said:


> Like dimples on a golf ball!


 It's the new fins and skins edition skiff.


----------



## Net 30

KurtActual said:


> Threw, through. There is a difference.


Speling and gramyr are not won of his goodest tallents.


----------



## devrep

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I wonder if Simms warranty covers waders that look like an elephant’s sack after using them for an E-85 fuel bladder?


ha!


----------



## Rick hambric

Haven’t read this thread for a few days... damn I opened up a hornets nest didn’t I? Everyone has a mustad every now and then, but the patent pending post... classic!


----------



## Godzuki86




----------



## Alex Fernandez




----------



## Alex Fernandez

Any one who tries to make a fly fishing skiff from an F16 fighter plane is going to run into a few problems here and there....But blaming it on the dead guy and the gas? Really? If this guy from CHITTUM believes this shit for one second then he really has no business being in the boat business. CM is the _Bill_ O'reilly of the flats boat world and The Spin Stops Here!!


----------



## millerrep

Chris Morejohn said:


> I really don't like doing this but I feel compelled to educate. The skiffs deck in question wavy is caused by post curing. the resin ratio was not right and it cured too quick. It can be caused later to different degrees by the suns heat. It happens here and there. It's a boatbuilders nightmare.
> This is one of two decks I have seen from this shop like this. The fuel tank is intact because the deck has not been repainted and refaired. The skiff being shown does not have a rubber tank.Look at the picture of the deck with the cut out. That's another skiff from this shop who's tank was removed. When doing this you have to completely repaint the entire deck at a cost of $5,000.00 or so.
> Fuel does not cause this to happen to fiber glass and epoxy. The side decks and the whole skiff have it.
> When building ultimate boats fuel tanks you use epoxy resin. I have built over 40 all fiberglass tanks spanning 34 years and all are intact.
> The owner of this skiff said the builder explained the decks condition was caused by " barometric pressure ".


I've seen this with under catilized resin, pulled out of the mold early, and when it hits the 95 degree sun. The resin cures, with no mold to control the shape.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

jonterr said:


> So
> Nobody gonna respond to this???


Sure it's probably a awesome boat for someone that's loaded . Unfortunately I'm just a wood worker that loves his Hewes.


----------



## Alex Fernandez

It happens, they can be forgiven for it. . I recently sold a 17' Sterling that had the same wavy problem all over the deck. Its obviously something that will happen here and there. What Im having a very hard time with is the gynormous load of horse manure that the manufacturer just tried to unload on all the members and readers of microskiff. What kind of folks are we dealing with here?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Alex Fernandez said:


> It happens, they can be forgiven for it. . I recently sold a 17' Sterling that had the same wavy problem all over the deck. Its obviously something that will happen here and there. What Im having a very hard time with is the gynormous load of horse manure that the manufacturer just tried to unload on all the members and readers of microskiff. What kind of folks are we dealing with here?
> View attachment 17983


Just paint over it and it will be just fine!


----------



## devrep

it's just non skid for giants.


----------



## commtrd

GG34 said:


> Price should be a variable in the whole debate. Where is the point of diminishing returns? Is 25k more for fit and finish worth it when two skiffs can access the same skinny water? Just a thought.


I would say definitely not.


----------



## Ryan Anderson

FlyCoast said:


> Tier 1
> - Drake
> - Hell's Bay
> - Chittum
> - Maverick
> - Islamorda Boatworks (Tom Gordon)
> 
> Tier 2
> - East Cape
> - Beavertail
> - Hewes
> - Egret
> - Action Craft
> - Cayo
> - DragonFly
> - Yellowfin
> 
> Tier 3
> - Ankona
> - Salt Marsh
> - Harry Spear
> - Ranger
> - Sterling
> - Gheenoe
> - Bossman
> - Skull Island
> 
> Tier 4
> - Skimmer
> - Mitzi
> - Spyder
> - Sundance
> - Back Country


I agree with FlyCoast here. The Nomad from Drake Boatworks was the nicest skiff I've been on in terms of quality, fit and finish, and just overall hospitality and nice people to talk with.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Ryan Anderson said:


> I agree with FlyCoast here. The Nomad from Drake Boatworks was the nicest skiff I've been on in terms of quality, fit and finish, and just overall hospitality and nice people to talk with.


 I agree with you on great people to talk to, and their skiff quality has definitely improved from the first one I saw two years ago at the tailers cup. They had two at the Tailer's cup this year and they were nice but I wasn't impressed with how they looked when you opened the hatches and looked around. 

Either Way I did what I set out to do, I got people fired up again. Took yall long enough. I think that Chittum should start offering the aero package as an additional $10k option from now on. One more thing George can add to his social media call outs.


----------



## Backcountry 16

mtoddsolomon said:


> I agree with you on great people to talk to, and their skiff quality has definitely improved from the first one I saw two years ago at the tailers cup. They had two at the Tailer's cup this year and they were nice but I wasn't impressed with how they looked when you opened the hatches and looked around.
> 
> Either Way I did what I set out to do, I got people fired up again. Took yall long enough. I think that Chittum should start offering the aero package as an additional $10k option from now on. One more thing George can add to his social media call outs.


Wow that's some quality work there almost makes me jealous my action craft doesn't have that feature, must be why it's second tier.


----------



## vantagefish

I'm by no means defending the boat in question but every manufacturer has had a defect boat go out the door. It's how they choose to handle it that truly reflects on their product and character. With that said I'd be a bit upset if I shelled out that kind of coin for a skiff and she developed skiff HPV. They are just speedbumps afterall....


----------



## LowHydrogen

Backcountry 16 said:


> Wow that's some quality work there almost makes me jealous my action craft doesn't have that feature, must be why it's second tier.


HA. Don't feel bad, a lot of us are running boats that didn't even make the "rank". You'll just have to accept being a 2nd class boater...... lol.


----------



## Megalops

vantagefish said:


> I'm by no means defending the boat in question but every manufacturer has had a defect boat go out the door. It's how they choose to handle it that truly reflects on their product and character. With that said I'd be a bit upset if I shelled out that kind of coin for a skiff and she developed skiff HPV. They are just speedbumps afterall....


Hahaha! No ones wants to get those kind of “speed bumps!” Good stuff man! Hahahaha!


----------



## Backcountry 16

LowHydrogen said:


> HA. Don't feel bad, a lot of us are running boats that didn't even make the "rank". You'll just have to accept being a 2nd class boater...... lol.


Not only in boating is I second class


----------



## Backcountry 16

Backcountry 16 said:


> Not only in boating is I second class


My financial status is high class white trash.


----------



## cougmantx

FlyCoast said:


> Tier 1
> - Drake
> - Hell's Bay
> - Chittum
> - Maverick
> - Islamorda Boatworks (Tom Gordon)
> 
> Tier 2
> - East Cape
> - Beavertail
> - Hewes
> - Egret
> - Action Craft
> - Cayo
> - DragonFly
> - Yellowfin
> 
> Tier 3
> - Ankona
> - Salt Marsh
> - Harry Spear
> - Ranger
> - Sterling
> - Gheenoe
> - Bossman
> - Skull Island
> 
> Tier 4
> - Skimmer
> - Mitzi
> - Spyder
> - Sundance
> - Back Country



Skull Island as a tier 3 skiff makes me laugh. Not sure how you came up with that but the fit, finish and service I've received from Skull Island has been great. I think I would move them up to tier 2.


----------



## jmrodandgun

paint it black said:


> My buddy finally decided to start airing out some of his issues with Mr. Sawley and the skiff he ordered three years ago and has yet to hit the water.


Even their wait times are patent pending.


----------



## Stevie

jmrodandgun said:


> Even their wait times are patent pending.


My Laguna Madre was one of 3 shipped to TX in the last 3 weeks. I think there are 7 in TX total in the last year. Mine delivered 4 months after deposit, 3 months after confirming the final build sheet.


----------



## CodyW

paint it black said:


> I think this list is all wrong.
> 
> Also, anyone care to post a list of what companies sell / build the most skiffs annually?
> 
> Check out Facebook.... My buddy finally decided to start airing out some of his issues with Mr. Sawley and the skiff he ordered three years ago and has yet to hit the water.


Did your buddy get his money back?


----------



## CodyW

paint it black said:


> No, he's out all his money and has a skiff that's banged up that's never even seen the water. Look up Russell Kleppinger on Facebook, you can see it all on his post.


What happened to the boat? Any pics?


----------



## tbnolefan

In colleges everywhere, they should use Chittum Skiffs as an example of how not to drive in business on social media. It is comical at this point. This George guy is his own worst enemy.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Going from hull #1 to hull #5 is brutal.


----------



## jhreels

From some of you guys that have been on this forum for a long time, how does this thread rank in all-time, with now over 7k views and 7 pages of argument? lol


----------



## Backcountry 16

jhreels said:


> From some of you guys that have been on this forum for a long time, how does this thread rank in all-time, with now over 7k views and 7 pages of argument? lol


Right up there with Hal vs Plip.


----------



## csnaspuck

Backcountry 16 said:


> Right up there with Hal vs Plip.


Who is Plip?


----------



## Backcountry 16

csnaspuck said:


> Who is Plip?


Flip stupid phone sorry.


----------



## csnaspuck

Backcountry 16 said:


> Flip stupid phone sorry.


I know I was just joshing you.


----------



## LowHydrogen

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/hal-vs-flip.43741/


Backcountry 16 said:


> Right *down* there with Hal vs Plip.


There, I fixed it for you. lol


----------



## Backcountry 16

LowHydrogen said:


> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/hal-vs-flip.43741/
> 
> There, I fixed it for you. lol


Thanks for the help, don't expect too much I only have a public education from Florida.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Ha, same here, Levy county's finest.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Still not as entertaining as the Go Mr. President thread though.


----------



## jhreels

I wonder if mtoddsolomon is still even reading all of this. lol


----------



## mtoddsolomon

You daggum right I am, and the last one from back in 2014 went about this long. Still nobody has gotten really mad at each other yet so I'm honestly disappointed.


----------



## Godzuki86

Were you a Yankeetown Mighty sand gnat?


LowHydrogen said:


> Ha, same here, Levy county's finest.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Godzuki86 said:


> Were you a Yankeetown Mighty sand gnat?


Yes sir


----------



## Godzuki86

SomaliPirate said:


> Still not as entertaining as the Go Mr. President thread though.


There is ALOT more punctuation in this thread.


----------



## Godzuki86

LowHydrogen said:


> Yes sir


No kidding. I have family in yankeetown. People can make fun of sand gnats until those bastards eat you up! They make noseums and mosquitos look like little bitches!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Godzuki86 said:


> No kidding. I have family in yankeetown. People can make fun of sand gnats until those bastards eat you up! They make noseums and mosquitos look like little bitches!


Yeah, if you're not from there they're kinda rough until you get used to them, I practiced baseball in those things for years. Born and raised there, moved to Gainesville when I was 20 for school.


----------



## bryson

mtoddsolomon said:


> You daggum right I am, and the last one from back in 2014 went about this long. Still nobody has gotten really mad at each other yet so I'm honestly disappointed.


----------



## csnaspuck

Maybe we should discuss who are better anglers? Fly Fishermen or Reel Jockeys


----------



## jhreels

csnaspuck said:


> Maybe we should discuss who are better anglers? Fly Fishermen or Reel Jockeys


BAITCASTING SCUM! I DO NOT ASSOCIATE WITH USERS OF GEAR RATIOS!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jhreels said:


> BAITCASTING SCUM! I DO NOT ASSOCIATE WITH USERS OF GEAR RATIOS!


Come fish with me, I’ll let you use a zebco 202 and dead shrimp while my son that’s not even 3 yet outcasts you with a baitcaster.


----------



## jhreels

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Come fish with me, I’ll let you use a zebco 202 and dead shrimp while my son that’s not even 3 yet outcasts you with a baitcaster.


Your son is on the path to becoming a Jedi, but if he joins the dark side, he can rule the galaxy and learn the true power of the force. 

He will never defeat the Empire without fingerless gloves and a pair of toe nail clippers around his neck...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jhreels said:


> Your son is on the path to becoming a Jedi, but if he joins the dark side, he can rule the galaxy and learn the true power of the force.
> 
> He will never defeat the Empire without fingerless gloves and a pair of toe nail clippers around his neck...


I’m glad there are still a few guys on the web that don’t get a pink panty backlash and can joke back. Good stuff! 
I’m learning how to fish a buggy whip.


----------



## JRH

I love that Sawley doubled down on his "stick it up your ..." comment, refused to apologize and then brought up the Skiff Race Challenege as if to prove some type of point. Sawley is not going to let the fact that he is terrible at customer service and terrible at the Internet stand in the way of him driving a skiff really fast around the state of Florida.


----------



## backbone

Sawley has to be the worst business front man of any skiff company ever.
Humility is not his strong suit.
But we are talking about it and press is press...


----------



## Net 30

JRH said:


> I love that Sawley doubled down on his "stick it up your ..." comment, refused to apologize and then brought up the Skiff Race Challenege as if to prove some type of point. Sawley is not going to let the fact that he is terrible at customer service and terrible at the Internet stand in the way of him driving a skiff really fast around the state of Florida.


kNot to menshin his pour spelin an gramar!


----------



## Pole Position

Quote:
Backcountry 16: My financial status is high class white trash.
Quote:
------------------------------------------------------------

Braggart ....: )


----------



## Chris Morejohn




----------



## Rooster

mtoddsolomon said:


> I agree with you on great people to talk to, and their skiff quality has definitely improved from the first one I saw two years ago at the tailers cup. They had two at the Tailer's cup this year and they were nice but I wasn't impressed with how they looked when you opened the hatches and looked around.
> 
> Either Way I did what I set out to do, I got people fired up again. Took yall long enough. I think that Chittum should start offering the aero package as an additional $10k option from now on. One more thing George can add to his social media call outs.


----------



## Rooster

I think that picture is BS - maybe a shadow. The hatch cover would be a different layup and would not follow the same lines across...


----------



## Chris Morejohn

A few days ago I was able to take a look at the Skiff that has caused all the fuss. Posted are some pictures I took. I have been anchored since last December off of Islamorada in the Florida keys working on new designs, doing Skiff repairs-modifications and building hull #2 of the Lithium Skiff for a friend. I have been based out of a repair yard that sees lots of flats skiffs for all kinds of work. It’s been great seeing some of my old builds and all the others here. I Have learned tons on what worked and what didn’t.

Here’s my take as a past manufacturer of boats, designer, and repair-remodel guy on dealing with work a customer is not satisfied with.

First off if you are a worker or builder that claims to do and be the best in the business then....

The customer is always right. Try, try, try it’s not ever easy.
You must do what ever it takes to make the customer happy with your work, product. It’s your name on the product.
The customer needs to bring the product back to your shop. If the product is in the Bahamas you can’t go there. BUT you could do all you can to find a skilled worker to make it right on your $. 
If in the Skiff business it’s best to provide a loaner skiff to a working Guide if at all possible till the work is done.
Never disparage clients in public. Grumble to yourself, get the work done, learn from it and move on.

Now if you are the guy with a skiff that has been built that is not as you feel is claimed. 

Bring your paperwork to the worker, manufacturer. Explain what you see. Work out a timetable to make it as presented to be when bought. That is, if it’s sold on the premise of weighing 320 lbs for the rigged hull, and the build is sold as the best in the market, then point out what discrepancies you see. 

You HAVE to bring it to the builders shop. It’s a pain for sure for you, but that’s where all the materials are and hopefully the skilled workers are. If too far away look for shop in your area that the builder will approve of to make you whole and have the builder deal with it from there cost ways.

Building skiffs with no hands on experience is hard because you have to rely on others to build your vision.
Building skiffs with chemicals is a challange too because sometimes they do not perform as stated. It’s a daily task to see and watch every step of the process.

I will let you all decide where the hatch upgrades stand in the rankings here.


----------



## Str8-Six

What’s up with the hull color? Is that patented too?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Str8-Six said:


> What’s up with the hull color? Is that patented too?


It’s called Patch Job Camo


----------



## yobata

The air trapped under that biax is really good for supporting big boy's weight. 

If I spent my money on that, I would have buyers remorse


----------



## permitchaser

Man did not see mine on the bottom list


----------



## Skiffmizer

cougmantx said:


> Skull Island as a tier 3 skiff makes me laugh. Not sure how you came up with that but the fit, finish and service I've received from Skull Island has been great. I think I would move them up to tier 2.


Also how could you put IBW on the list when they don’t currently produce a flats skiff ?


----------



## cougmantx

Skiffmizer said:


> Also how could you put IBW on the list when they don’t currently produce a flats skiff ?


Don't know if you were addressing my post or quoted it by mistake. I do know for a fact that Skull Island has ramped up production again and has been to a few boat shows in Florida. They've got a really nice 2018 for sale on their websight right now. Not sure what you mean by IBW


----------



## Skiffmizer

cougmantx said:


> Don't know if you were addressing my post or quoted it by mistake. I do know for a fact that Skull Island has ramped up production again and has been to a few boat shows in Florida. They've got a really nice 2018 for sale on their websight right now. Not sure what you mean by IBW


I was talking about Islamorada Boatworks.


----------



## Rick hambric

Skiffmizer said:


> I was talking about Islamorada Boatworks.


tom has the element......


----------



## Skiffmizer

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 18777
> 
> tom has the element......


If you have seen a production Element than your the only one. The boat pictured is a prototype. I don’t see how you can put a boat in a certain class without seeing it.


----------



## headtuner36

Skiffmizer said:


> If you have seen a production Element than your the only one. The boat pictured is a prototype. I don’t see how you can put a boat in a certain class without seeing it.


Islamorada boatworks was sold to stuart boatworks along with the pos element.they were about to go out of business again and got bail out just like gordon boatworks did with hells bay. Bad management. So know T G is just a salesman for stuart boatworks. From what i here he's not even aloud in the plant. So if you give a deposit for any ibw boat make sure you give it to jeff the owner of stuart boatworks


----------



## Rick hambric

headtuner36 said:


> Islamorada boatworks was sold to stuart boatworks along with the pos element.they were about to go out of business again and got bail out just like gordon boatworks did with hells bay. Bad management. So know T G is just a salesman for stuart boatworks. From what i here he's not even aloud in the plant. So if you give a deposit for any ibw boat make sure you give it to jeff the owner of stuart boatworks


DAAYYMMMNNNN, haven’t heard that one. From what capt.scott Owens was telling me this summer, it was a good skiff and he was working with TG and was going to get one once the deck mold was done.


----------



## 994

headtuner36 said:


> Islamorada boatworks was sold to stuart boatworks along with the pos element.they were about to go out of business again and got bail out just like gordon boatworks did with hells bay. Bad management. So know T G is just a salesman for stuart boatworks. From what i here he's not even aloud in the plant. So if you give a deposit for any ibw boat make sure you give it to jeff the owner of stuart boatworks


I saw Tom on Sunday and from our conversation there was never any indication that things were anything other than business as usual. Not allowed in the plant? That is total BS.


----------



## Tommy1

headtuner36 said so.
seems legit.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Aloud


----------



## mtoddsolomon

So he can’t talk in the plant? Or make any noises whatsoever. Seems counterproductive for a guy that’s supposed to be building boats. 


headtuner36 said:


> Islamorada boatworks was sold to stuart boatworks along with the pos element.they were about to go out of business again and got bail out just like gordon boatworks did with hells bay. Bad management. So know T G is just a salesman for stuart boatworks. From what i here he's not even *aloud* in the plant. So if you give a deposit for any ibw boat make sure you give it to jeff the owner of stuart boatworks


----------



## Guest

headtuner36 said:


> Islamorada boatworks was sold to stuart boatworks along with the pos element.they were about to go out of business again and got bail out just like gordon boatworks did with hells bay. Bad management. So know T G is just a salesman for stuart boatworks. From what i here he's not even aloud in the plant. So if you give a deposit for any ibw boat make sure you give it to jeff the owner of stuart boatworks


Negative ghost rider...

Tom Gordon and Islamorada Boatworks moved into Stuart Boatworks' old shop in Stuart, FL. 

Stuart Boatworks is expanding so they purchased a new facility.


----------



## Megalops

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Aloud


Here


----------



## WhenSkiffsFly

No need to spread rumors... just call Tom and ask him..Im sure he'll be glad to talk to all of you about the Element skiff and his current location. His ph# is 786-393-4752.


----------



## Net 30

headtuner36 said:


> Islamorada boatworks was sold to stuart boatworks along with the pos element.they were about to go out of business again and got bail out just like gordon boatworks did with hells bay. Bad management. So *know* T G is just a salesman for stuart boatworks. From what i *here* he's not even *aloud* in the plant. So if you give a deposit for any ibw boat make sure you give it to jeff the owner of stuart boatworks


Yikes..............


----------



## SC Bill

This kind of thread is just as the OP stated...to get blood boiling.

Without exhaustive exhaustive research of each manufacturer conducted by the likes of JD Powers and a comprehensive review by ISO 9000 family of auditors it is impossible to objectively tier manufacturers. 

Price point does not make a great or poor skiff. 

Skiff companies generally do or do not do well for a number or reasons and it is difficult to quantify let alone categorize into "tiers" in an objective manner without a lot of very costly research.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Here is who I would let build me a boat in no particular order Ankona,East Cape, Beavertail, and Spears period. Definitely wouldn't build anything from Chittum skiffs or Maverick boat company just me personally.


----------



## Luke_B

This is a funny thread. I've got someone about to buy my pathfinder and will be getting back into a skiff pretty soon. I live on the Texas coast and my old Maverick HPXT was a great skiff. I loved it. Ran shallow and drafted pretty shallow. I wish it drafted a little shallower though. I don't like the new mavericks and they did away with the Tunnel. 

I've been looking at the Chittum Pretty hard. Laguna with a tunnel. I've talked to several people that have one and love it, and then I've heard the horror stories as well but not straight from the person having the issues, just internet forums/facebook and stuff. Scary stuff to drop 60k on a boat and have major issues like that. I was also looking at a spear at one point but heard they were having delamination issues. I'm sure there is a truth in the middle somewhere on all of it. 

What is y'alls advice on it? 17 ft ish, tunnel, steering and good reputation. There's chittum, spears, hells bay... what am I missing?


----------



## vantagefish

Luke_B said:


> This is a funny thread. I've got someone about to buy my pathfinder and will be getting back into a skiff pretty soon. I live on the Texas coast and my old Maverick HPXT was a great skiff. I loved it. Ran shallow and drafted pretty shallow. I wish it drafted a little shallower though. I don't like the new mavericks and they did away with the Tunnel.
> 
> I've been looking at the Chittum Pretty hard. Laguna with a tunnel. I've talked to several people that have one and love it, and then I've heard the horror stories as well but not straight from the person having the issues, just internet forums/facebook and stuff. Scary stuff to drop 60k on a boat and have major issues like that. I was also looking at a spear at one point but heard they were having delamination issues. I'm sure there is a truth in the middle somewhere on all of it.
> 
> What is y'alls advice on it? 17 ft ish, tunnel, steering and good reputation. There's chittum, spears, hells bay... what am I missing?


I haven’t seen it in person, but the pics and feedback of the EVOx tunnel looks like it may be the perfect sled for your neck of the woods


----------



## Skiffmizer

vantagefish said:


> I haven’t seen it in person, but the pics and feedback of the EVOx tunnel looks like it may be the perfect sled for your neck of the woods


Try and find a HB 17.8 tunnel. You will have made the best decision. Great hull, great company, and no depreciation.


----------



## Stevie

Luke_B said:


> This is a funny thread. I've got someone about to buy my pathfinder and will be getting back into a skiff pretty soon. I live on the Texas coast and my old Maverick HPXT was a great skiff. I loved it. Ran shallow and drafted pretty shallow. I wish it drafted a little shallower though. I don't like the new mavericks and they did away with the Tunnel.
> 
> I've been looking at the Chittum Pretty hard. Laguna with a tunnel. I've talked to several people that have one and love it, and then I've heard the horror stories as well but not straight from the person having the issues, just internet forums/facebook and stuff. Scary stuff to drop 60k on a boat and have major issues like that. I was also looking at a spear at one point but heard they were having delamination issues. I'm sure there is a truth in the middle somewhere on all of it.
> 
> What is y'alls advice on it? 17 ft ish, tunnel, steering and good reputation. There's chittum, spears, hells bay... what am I missing?


I just spent my 5th day out in my new Laguna Madre tunnel. Very pleased. The boat is incredibly balanced and stable with me (200 lbs) and my fishing partner (275). We poled very shallow— 6 inches on sand bottom. Shallow running and shallow hole shot. The deck and hatches are solid. 

And, the boat delivered on time. 

Send me a PM and I would be pleased to give you more info.


----------



## Stevie

sjrobin said:


> Good pics. I know you are in the honey moon phase now but make sure you let us know how the skiff has performed three years on. I can't help but ask how do you like the x large aft hatch wobble when you put your 200# on it?


Hey SJ—Steven,

Poling draft, stability, even trim, running draft and hole shot should not change over time. This isn’t my first rodeo, what I’m trying to share is that it’s been my best new skiff experience by far. 

As for hatch wobble—- no it’s very solid with me and the guy that’s 275 lb. The purpose of the photo of the hatch was to show how reinforced it is. As another Steve, Steve Martin, once said: “criticize things you don’t know about”. 

The invitation to fish POC anytime remains open. 

Best


----------



## Skiffmizer

Stevie said:


> I just spent my 5th day out in my new Laguna Madre tunnel. Very pleased. The boat is incredibly balanced and stable with me (200 lbs) and my fishing partner (275). We poled very shallow— 6 inches on sand bottom. Shallow running and shallow hole shot. The deck and hatches are solid.
> 
> And, the boat delivered on time.
> 
> Send me a PM and I would be pleased to give you more info.
> View attachment 18886
> View attachment 18887
> View attachment 18888


----------



## Skiffmizer

The haters will hate. You purchased, in my experienced opinion, the finest built skiff on the market to date. Enjoy.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Luke_B said:


> I was also looking at a spear at one point but heard they were having delamination issues. I'm sure there is a truth in the middle somewhere on all of it.


That's surprising to hear.
Is that something you heard from an owner? Or just hearsay type of deal? You can PM if you prefer.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Luke_B said:


> This is a funny thread. I've got someone about to buy my pathfinder and will be getting back into a skiff pretty soon. I live on the Texas coast and my old Maverick HPXT was a great skiff. I loved it. Ran shallow and drafted pretty shallow. I wish it drafted a little shallower though. I don't like the new mavericks and they did away with the Tunnel.
> 
> I've been looking at the Chittum Pretty hard. Laguna with a tunnel. I've talked to several people that have one and love it, and then I've heard the horror stories as well but not straight from the person having the issues, just internet forums/facebook and stuff. Scary stuff to drop 60k on a boat and have major issues like that. I was also looking at a spear at one point but heard they were having delamination issues. I'm sure there is a truth in the middle somewhere on all of it.
> 
> What is y'alls advice on it? 17 ft ish, tunnel, steering and good reputation. There's chittum, spears, hells bay... what am I missing?


I have a Spear Proto type Glade X for 4 years now, fish it 2 days a week year round. So far no issues with issues listed above, only minor things that I have taken care of working with Harrys help. Rough water crossings many large bays, runs great with low weight Modded 2 stroke 25. Very low drafting hull, epoxy version hull. Lots of skiffs in similar size with 60 hp outboards are running about the same speeds as mine out of the mold was 318#. To me this boat is a fishing tool, not a show / trailer queen n so not as concerned with the finish/fit. Does catch the fish...


----------



## Luke_B

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I have a Spear Proto type Glade X for 4 years now, fish it 2 days a week year round. So far no issues with issues listed above, only minor things that I have taken care of working with Harrys help. Rough water crossings many large bays, runs great with low weight Modded 2 stroke 25. Very low drafting hull, epoxy version hull. Lots of skiffs in similar size with 60 hp outboards are running about the same speeds as mine out of the mold was 318#. To me this boat is a fishing tool, not a show / trailer queen n so not as concerned with the finish/fit. Does catch the fish...


I've heard nothing but great things about Harry... Even talked to him myself a few times a good while back and really liked the conversations. 

I don't think I would even be apposed to buying a spears because I think it was a pretty isolated incident and more importantly it was handled the right way and got fixed. Still a concern of mine but after talking in more detail about my friends issue, it wouldn't be a deal breaker for me. 

I will sale that even though I don't need a high end skiff... the resale value does appeal to me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Luke_B said:


> I've heard nothing but great things about Harry... Even talked to him myself a few times a good while back and really liked the conversations.
> 
> I don't think I would even be apposed to buying a spears because I think it was a pretty isolated incident and more importantly it was handled the right way and got fixed. Still a concern of mine but after talking in more detail about my friends issue, it wouldn't be a deal breaker for me.
> 
> I will sale that even though I don't need a high end skiff... the resale value does appeal to me.


I’m jealous of Jack Foreman’s Spear it’s pretty slick.


----------



## EdK13

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m jealous of Jack Foreman’s Spear it’s pretty slick.


Any word on the "new" Spear project?


----------



## Luke_B

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m jealous of Jack Foreman’s Spear it’s pretty slick.


I haven't even seen it yet. I always liked his ******* low water pick up he had rigged up on his boat.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Luke_B said:


> I haven't even seen it yet. I always liked his ******* low water pick up he had rigged up on his boat.


elaborate the details or show a photo....


----------



## Smackdaddy53

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> elaborate the details or show a photo....


Basically the same as a transom mounted Bob’s low water pickup. Plugged water intakes, threaded hose fitting that taps directly into water pump cavity and has a hose that runs to a tee and has two tubes cut at an angle mounted to each side of the tunnel at the transom and sucks water from there so he can run the motor as high as he wants and not lose water pressure. It was on a 17’ fiberglass skiff with a 2 stroke Yamaha 50.


----------



## backbone

Pro with a tunnel and forget about it...


----------



## Richard DeVito

headtuner36 said:


> Islamorada boatworks was sold to stuart boatworks along with the pos element.they were about to go out of business again and got bail out just like gordon boatworks did with hells bay. Bad management. So know T G is just a salesman for stuart boatworks. From what i here he's not even aloud in the plant. So if you give a deposit for any ibw boat make sure you give it to jeff the owner of stuart boatworks


 For the record Tom Gordon is a valued part of our team. Not only is he valuable to Islamorada boatworks but also Stuart boatworks. Tom’s 30 years experience in boat building and design are second to none.
We have purchased two new buildings, 3515 SE Lionel Terr. 34997, just blocks away from our current facility in Stuart, please feel free to stop by and visit Tom in his office anytime. Richard DeVito


----------



## cougmantx

Skiffmizer said:


> Also how could you put IBW on the list when they don’t currently produce a flats skiff ?


Need to check your facts bud...several 2018 models listed, sold and in production.


----------



## Skiffmizer

cougmantx said:


> Need to check your facts bud...several 2018 models listed, sold and in production.


I know that they have many models of boats, but this is “skiff ranking”. I know that they are working on the Element but I haven’t seen one except for the prototype. I did see pics of the deck plug being cut, but no complete boat. Please advise where I can see a complete Element.


----------

